# The Three Little Burritos



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

After around three days of impatient waiting Florence kidded this morning around 8:00. She gave us three beautiful does, a great way to start off our kidding season!!!







E2







E1







E3


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!!! they're all so cute!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Adorable!! Congratulations


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you!  I told my mom we should name one of them Impatience.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute...I love the first pic


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

3 does! That is awesome! Congratulationsarty:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

E2 is our little adventurer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Adorable!! I love Nubian babies, the fact that they are all does makes it even better!! I think this is a good start to kidding season and hopefully foreshadows what everyone else will get!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> Adorable!! I love Nubian babies, the fact that they are all does makes it even better!! I think this is a good start to kidding season and hopefully foreshadows what everyone else will get!


 Yeah hopefully it does!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats. They are rally sweet.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! !

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

